# House Hunters International in Egypt



## Michelle Leopard

Hello everyone,

I am a television producer based in new York working on a show called House Hunters International. The show follows English speaking expats buying property abroad.

If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home in Egypt, we would like to hear about your story. What experiences have you had finding property in Egypt? Where have you chosen to live? What made you decide to move there?


----------



## Lanason

Michelle Leopard said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a television producer based in new York working on a show called House Hunters International. The show follows English speaking expats buying property abroad.
> 
> If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home in Egypt, we would like to hear about your story. What experiences have you had finding property in Egypt? Where have you chosen to live? What made you decide to move there?


Does "renting" count - I guess not - have to wait a bit longer for my 15 minutes:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Michelle Leopard

I'm afraid we are looking at people who have bought property, but if you know anyone who might fit the bill, please direct them to the leopardfilms website!


----------



## Sam

Michelle Leopard said:


> I'm afraid we are looking at people who have bought property, but if you know anyone who might fit the bill, please direct them to the leopardfilms website!



Hi, 

I am an owner and also work in real estate so have many contacts... can you tell me more details. I can PM you my email address?


----------



## Michelle Leopard

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an owner and also work in real estate so have many contacts... can you tell me more details. I can PM you my email address?


Hi Sam, Thanks so much for getting in touch. Yes please send me your detials and I'll drop you an email!
Michelle


----------



## Sam

Michelle Leopard said:


> Hi Sam, Thanks so much for getting in touch. Yes please send me your detials and I'll drop you an email!
> Michelle


I don't think I'm able to put my email address here. Can you make another 2 posts so I can PM you?

Thanks


----------



## Michelle Leopard

Yup sure, thanks!


----------



## Sam

Michelle Leopard said:


> Yup sure, thanks!



I think your PM's are already activated so hopefully you got my message


----------

